

Show HN: Ranking mainstream News on Twitter in real-time, an experiment. - fbnt

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;newspo.st&#x2F;dev-preview.html<p>I&#x27;d like to hear some feedback about this App I&#x27;ve been working on lately.<p>It&#x27;s exactly what everyone tells you not to do: a &quot;news app&quot;, but I strongly believe this one is different: News are ranked by real-time Twitter popularity, you can see what people says on Twitter about a specific topic and you can download full articles as well.
I think personalization narrows the scope of articles you can come across, while sometimes it&#x27;s good to read about stuff that matters to everyone.
The first raw version of the app is now available on iTunes. 
If you need further infos you can check the landing page at: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;newspo.st
======
fbnt
Clickable: [http://newspo.st/dev-preview.html](http://newspo.st/dev-
preview.html)

------
fabrice_d
That looks nice. Could you provide it as a web app instead?

~~~
fbnt
Not on the top of my list right now, but I could definitely consider it in the
future.

------
xux
where have you heard not to do a "news app"?

------
TecePls
Any web app?

